# Can't find Aquarisol



## galtgirl (Sep 25, 2013)

I am new to the world of Bettas and set up my 5 gal aquarium for my fish Bob last week. I've seen the recommendations for adding Aquarisol as well as aquarium salt with water changes but I can't find the Aquarisol anywhere.
Is this formula sold under another name or does anyone know where I can buy it?:-?


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

Aquarium salt is mostly used to treat a disease or something along those lines. If he is healthy you don't need salt.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Not sure about the aquarisol, but don't add salt to the water unless using it for treating disease. A betta's kidneys aren't meant for handling salt in the water, and it can cause harm or death if used for more than 14 days.


----------



## galtgirl (Sep 25, 2013)

This is very confusing. The site owner at www.bettatalk.com, who appears to be an expert in betta breeding and care states under the treatment for Ick:
"Ick is a pesky little parasite. If you always add aquarium salt to your betta’s water (1 teaspoon of aquarium salt per 2 1/2 Gal of water) and one drop of Aquarisol per gal, your betta will never get ick. It is very contagious, but bettas will fully recover if treated promptly. Frozen live food may carry ich.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

If your fish isn't sick, I insist that you don't give it AQ salt.


----------



## galtgirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Well I did add salt when I did my first water change today...guess I'll have to change it all out tomorrow....just trying to do the right thing for this little guy. He looks great...very active, eats well and has been sleeping on his leaf hammock.


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

galtgirl said:


> This is very confusing. The site owner at www.bettatalk.com, who appears to be an expert in betta breeding and care states under the treatment for Ick:
> "Ick is a pesky little parasite. If you always add aquarium salt to your betta’s water (1 teaspoon of aquarium salt per 2 1/2 Gal of water) and one drop of Aquarisol per gal, your betta will never get ick. It is very contagious, but bettas will fully recover if treated promptly. Frozen live food may carry ich.


Yeah thats for the treatment of Ick, does your fish have ick?


----------



## galtgirl (Sep 25, 2013)

No, my fish is healthy. The recommendation was as a preventative so that the fish will not become infected with parasites like Ick. After a lot of reading from different sources it seems there is a difference of opinion on whether or not adding a small amount of aquarium salt is beneficial or harmful. I'll err on the side of caution and not use it unless Bob appears ill. 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep! Everyone's got it here ^_^ the best thing you can do for a preventative care is actually just to keep his water healthy by doing your regular water changes; monitor ammonia levels daily/weekly and change water whenever they get above zero.

Do you know about the Nitrogen Cycle? I know it can be super confusing when you first get into it and have this jumble of information that you don't know what to do with  But I can help explain it if you do need to since it's very essential that your tank is cycled or at least it's going to help you out ten-fold in the end! :-D


----------

